# Roast Duck for bulking!!



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

Tesco are doing 2 Gressingham Spatch cock herb and pepper coated ducks (450grams each) for a fiver, I love em and I'm currently having 1 a day!! :lol:

For £2.50 you get approx 105g protein, 54g fat and and 1.2g carbs.....Chuck in a mountain of veg and it comes in over 1000 cals and taste like heaven on a plate.

The actual size of the duck isn't that big and I could easily smash 2 or 3 in a sitting maybe even 4.

Do these numbers look decent for a bulk meal, I've got about 20 in the freezer already and gonna stock up some more on saturday!! :lol:

Any other ideas for tasty cheapish bulk meals.......not cheap and NASTY!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Top bloke! On my way!

Not allowed to shoot ducks at this time so gonna have to buy me some 

P.s. pork is awesome too.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

If you could eat almost 2kg of meat in one sitting, go for it.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

scotty64 said:


> Tesco are doing 2 Gressingham Spatch cock herb and peeper coated ducks (450grams each) for a fiver, I love em and I'm currently having 1 a day!! :lol:
> 
> For £2.50 you get approx 105g protein, 54g fat and and 1.2g carbs.....Chuck in a mountain of veg and it comes in over 1000 cals and taste like heaven on a plate.
> 
> ...


duck actually is very good, more fats than chicken but those are good fats as a higher percentage of mono unsaturated fat than saturated fat. more healthier also as ducks arent that popular as chicken so less chance they are fed like chicken to grow them faster and bigger.

always eat on sundays when offseason so it is good for bulking and very tasty


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

ive eaten peking duck 4 times in the last 3 weeks - its fuking lushola


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

Done 2kg of rump in one sitting (2.4kg raw weight) but didn't sh*t for about 3 days after so sack that!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

There pretty small but got 4 anyway


----------



## scotty64 (Apr 15, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> There pretty small but got 4 anyway


Thats why I reckon I could do 4!!

They're bang on for lunch, whack the oven on 200, 35-40 minutes and bam......and now STEAK FOR tea!! haha


----------

